# Free for all:(



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some rescues in Michigan. I dont know which ones are close to you.
http://www.grrom.com/

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI377.html


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have called and left two messages, and not have heard back from them. They may have already found him a home, I noticed the add was 7/31 so it is 6 days old.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for taking the time and being concerned.


----------

